# Anyone know how Steff is?



## cherrypie (Apr 29, 2012)

I know that dear Steff had a fall last week.  Have not seen her posting.

I hope you are O.K. Steff, please let us know.

((()))


----------



## Northerner (Apr 29, 2012)

Yes, please let us know you are OK Steff, I worry when you take your profile picture off. {{{{{Steff}}}}}


----------



## Pumper_Sue (Apr 29, 2012)

Missed that Steff had had a fall.
Hope you are ok Steff (((((((((((((hugs))))))))))))


----------



## Steff (Apr 29, 2012)

Hi Maisie, 
Thank you for thinking of me love, the pain got so bad I went to A&E this morning I could not sleep or even yawn without being in agony,Anyways the doc did the usual examination of my ribs and said there not broke but are very tender and bruised, so diagnosis is rest co-dydramol and breathing exercises twice a day.Ive contacted my boss told him I will be in tomorrow as i detest letting people down but will see how i feel during/after my shift after all I do alot of lifting etc etc.


----------



## Steff (Apr 29, 2012)

Pumper_Sue said:


> Missed that Steff had had a fall.
> Hope you are ok Steff (((((((((((((hugs))))))))))))



Hi Sue,
Yes I fell over at work on Thursday afternoon


----------



## Steff (Apr 29, 2012)

Northerner said:


> Yes, please let us know you are OK Steff, I worry when you take your profile picture off. {{{{{Steff}}}}}



Thanks Alan, Ah its just part of my process when im feeling down il put it back up when im feeling more upbeat


----------



## Northerner (Apr 29, 2012)

Steff said:


> Thanks Alan, Ah its just part of my process when im feeling down il put it back up when im feeling more upbeat



Hope you are feeling much better soon my dear, take care  Don't overdo things at work, I know how painful bruised ribs can be


----------



## FM001 (Apr 29, 2012)

Take it easy Steff and don't feel that you need to go into work if you are still in pain.


----------



## Steff (Apr 29, 2012)

Thanks I've spoken to my boss and he said to leave work immediately if I feel it's to much, there's no way I would make things worse my well being is more important to me .


----------



## Newtothis (Apr 29, 2012)

Hi Steff, hope you feel better soon; take good care of yourself. Amanda xx


----------



## Steff (Apr 29, 2012)

Newtothis said:


> Hi Steff, hope you feel better soon; take good care of yourself. Amanda xx



Thanks Amanda,

I can safely say the painkillers have kicked in.


----------



## Monica (Apr 29, 2012)

So sorry to read you've had a fall. I hope it heals soon. BUT don't feel obliged to go to work if you're not 100% able to.


----------



## AJLang (Apr 29, 2012)

Hi Steff I hope that you feel much better very soon


----------



## HelenP (Apr 29, 2012)

Sending you hugs, Steff, but not too squeezy! 

xx


----------



## Steff (Apr 29, 2012)

HelenP said:


> Sending you hugs, Steff, but not too squeezy!
> 
> xx



Helen you know how much i love your squeezes though


----------



## mum2westiesGill (Apr 29, 2012)

Hi Steff,

So sorry to hear that you've had a fall. Same as Monica here don't go to work if you're not 100% fit your health comes first. Take care of yourself and hope you're feeling better very soon.


----------



## vince13 (Apr 29, 2012)

Take care of yourself, Steff.  We need you to be bright and bushy-tailed you know    Hope to hear better news of you soon.  xx


----------



## Sheilagh1958 (Apr 29, 2012)

Hope you are feeling better soon Steff


----------



## teapot8910 (May 2, 2012)

So sorry to have read about your fall Steff. Hope you're starting to feel a bit better and you're back to 100% really soon  xx


----------



## rustee2011 (May 2, 2012)

Hi Steff, I hope you are feeling better. Did you fall at home or out and about?


----------



## runner (May 3, 2012)

Blimey Steff, what you been up to - hope you're OK and painkillers are still working  xx


----------



## traceycat (May 3, 2012)

i missed your post about your fall steff. i hope your feeling better soon. take it easy huni x


----------



## Flutterby (May 3, 2012)

Hi Steff - I missed this too.  Hope you will soon be feeling better.  I did try to pm you in reply to yours but I think your inbox must be full - probably of good wishes.  Love karen.xx


----------



## AlisonM (May 3, 2012)

Hi Steff, I've only just spotted this too, sorry. I hope you're feeling better and will be all healed soon.


----------



## Northerner (May 4, 2012)

Hey Steff, I hope you are OK my friend {{{Steff}}}


----------



## Pumper_Sue (May 4, 2012)

Another hug for Steff ((((((((((((hugs))))))))))


----------



## Steff (May 4, 2012)

Thanks everyone for your messages means alot, have been off since Wednesday afternoon found it to painful to carry on working, but still going strong and taking my painkillers.
Im having a little lull atm hence my lack of forum appearences but will hope to see some improvements in both mood and ribs soon.
t.c

Rustee is happened at work last week
flutterby i have my Pm function switched off at present


----------



## Flutterby (May 4, 2012)

Aww Steff, really feel for you, horrible to be in pain,makes you feel really down after a day or two - and painkillers can sometimes add to that.  Hope you will soon be feeling a lot better.  Take care.xx


----------



## AJLang (May 4, 2012)

Steff I hope you feel much better very soon xx


----------



## Steff (May 6, 2012)

Update
Went for a nap half hour ago and can at last sleep back on my favoured side, have had to sleep in sons duvan since fall as my bed is much lower to get down to..I have hated it as ive not been able to get comfy but alas tonight i should get a good nights sleep.


----------



## Northerner (May 6, 2012)

Glad to hear you're on the mend Steff  When I broke my arm I had to sleep for three months sitting upright in a chair - drove me mad!


----------



## vince13 (May 6, 2012)

Sending very gentle hugs your way and hoping you will be pain-free again soon.


----------

